# Should i be worried?



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here is a pic of my smallest piraya, he got half his tail bitten off last night. The bite on the side is about a week and a half old, when i first got hima cariba took a snap at him, he was in a hospital tank till yesterday morning. He was fine all day yesterday, and then when i woke up this morning i saw this.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

use some aquarium salt, his tail will grow back, that wound will leave a bad scar though. if hes swimming ok he will live. good luck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You could put him in a hospital tank again, to fully recover, but the problem is that each time you transfer him back in the main tank, he needs to re-eastablish his position in the pack, which may cause new injuries... No matter if you isolate him again or keep him in the tank, it'll always be a bit risky.

I think (hope) he will be fine, though, and wheter you use salt or not, that tail should be ok in about two, I guess.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you should seperate it as it has a big bite mark in its side and a missing tail - I also would like you incourage you to post this pic here

I personally would treat with salt and melafix









also remember to re-arange the tank when you re-introduce it to the tank


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I think i am going to leave him in the regular tank. For some reason he doesnt eat in the hospital tank and im assuming that not eating isnt good for a fish trying to heal. Besides it's everytime i re-introduce him into the tank when he gets hurt. I am going to leave him in and cross my fingers. I did a little re-arranging today.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t worry, piranhas have an amazing natural healing capacity...you should use aquarium salt or Melafix to help it heal fast...good luck...!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what ever u do good luck dude


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Salt and Melfix also from me... Plus I would keep it in the hopst also until its fully healed. Change decors and lower temp when bringit back in the tank with the others. good luck


----------

